

Show HN: Folyo helps you find a great designer - sgrove
http://folyo.me/

======
solid
For those who don't know, Folyo's creator Sacha Greif is a talented graphic
designer who's worked for Hipmunk, and did the design work for an OSS Rails
CMS called Locomotive.

He's got a discerning eye for quality, so I trust his judgement in curating a
list of great designers. Looking forward to a version for programming jobs!

------
zspade
As a designer, the prospect of a service like this is exciting. Crowd sourcing
sites like 99designs (as well as sites that focus on spec work) often turn out
to be a waste of time where people want more designer hours than is ever
reasonable for the amount of money on the table.

Don't get my wrong, 99designs is a great way for new designers to cut their
teeth, but something like this seems better for those designers who are
already more established.

------
sgdesign
I'm the guy behind Folyo, feel free to ask if you have any questions.

Oh and I set up a 20% discount just for HN readers :) It should get applied
automatically, but don't hesitate to contact me if it doesn't work for some
reason.

~~~
jemka
Your "about" page has a spelling error on the right column "About Me" block.

"I slowly thought myself how to" should be "I slowly taught myself how to"

~~~
sgdesign
Thanks!

------
fabiandesimone
I'm not sure I get this: you are saying that I basically have to pay 100$ to
have my job offer sent to the designers you have on your site?

~~~
sgdesign
Yes, that's a pretty good description. Or if you don't feel like paying, you
can also browse designer profiles for free and just contact them directly.

~~~
fabiandesimone
I don't want to sound negative, but you USP seems... light.

I mean, other than being a directory and filtering good designers I'm sure you
could add more to the USP to make paying 100$ seem like a no-brainer.

~~~
sgdesign
The USP is that you reach good designers straight in their inbox. Good
designers get offers all the time, and have no need to browse traditional job
offers sites.

Without Folyo, you'd either have to spend hours browsing a site like Dribbble
and contacting each designer individually (keeping in mind that most of them
will be unavailable or not interested), or you can post on a normal job board
and filter through tons of sub-par applicants.

So I think the service can be pretty useful for companies that are serious
about finding a good designer.

------
jamesgagan
is this basically the same as <https://tinyproj.com/> ? it was on HN the other
day.

~~~
CharlieA
Seems like the biggest difference is that this a curated list of designers,
rather than just anyone who has signed up.

~~~
sgdesign
Yes, that's basically the main difference. Also, unlike TinyProj you can
browse profiles on Folyo, and contact designers directly if you want.

I know both concepts are very similar, but I can't help it if me and Kyle both
had the same idea at the same time. Great minds…

But seriously, I think both services are different enough that they can
coexist.

